# 826 Big Oil Leak! EPA Disaster Zone (kinda)



## NETim1187 (8 d ago)

Hi I'm a new member new and run an old JD826. I'm the original owner. I bought it new in '89. I have moved TONS of snow with the old girl. 

Yesterday, while clearing the driveway, it bogged down and could hardly move forward on my relatively flat driveway while moving maybe 1.5" of snow. It was then I noticed the blower was leaving a trail of oil drops in the snow.

I immediately shut it down and parked it. I'm sure the friction wheel and disc were inundated with engine oil.

I haven't yet identified where the leak originates. Actually I spent the day looking at new blowers. 

It still has the original Tecumseh HMSK80 8HP rattle box on it. It ran fine with no issues last winter. As usual, I laid it up last Spring with the usual oil change. 

Positive crankcase ventilation plugged? Crankshaft seal gone bad? 

Oil stream seems to be evenly divided on both sides of the blower and engine. Oil is everywhere basically. Still have oil in the crankcase.

Not sure if the old girl is worth salvaging at this point despite 34 years of good service. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Would not waste my time chasing down leaks on that engine. Put a new engine on there. ALOHA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Eh... maybe. Good engines. But you'll have to look and see where it's coming from and report back/pictures. My eyes just can't see that far anymore without some help.

Welcome aboard, glad to have you at SBF.


----------



## NETim1187 (8 d ago)

I decided to cut my losses. I ordered a Husky ST424. If it's half the machine this JD was, it will be a good blower. The 826 doesn't owe me anything. 

I will take pics of it. I think it would be a good rebuild project for someone so inclined. It's in very good condition for the most part. Always stored inside.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Sad, seems like this could have been a pretty trivial fix, and with a bit of freshening up, could likely go another 34!


----------



## NETim1187 (8 d ago)

tadawson said:


> Sad, seems like this could have been a pretty trivial fix, and with a bit of freshening up, could likely go another 34!


This Spring if I still have it (I'm sure someone will come along with a massive cash offer for it soon) I'll work it over and give it some attention. I'm just not in the mood to work on it now.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

If you change your mind about working on it, the first thing I'd do is clean it up, maybe spray it with varsol or a pressure washer (on a very low pressure!) to get all the oil off. Then take all the shrouds/cowls/covers off that you can, start it up and see where the oil is coming from and go from there.

If you're lucky it's nothing more than a clogged breather and you have a good spare for if the Husky quits for any reason.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Clogged breather or shaft seal . . . . neither of which is too bad of a fix . . .


----------

